# Eurasian collared doves



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

I have 2 dozen of these guys flying around my back yard and I can't shoot a one. I think it would bug my neighbors to sit on my back porch with my shotty. Lol


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get a pigeon trap.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Pigeon-Trap/746613.uts


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pellet gun with silencer


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I will sneak out once in a while and pick a couple off with the pellet gun. Only trouble is I can't find it since my wife seen Goobs sparrow surprise recipe.-O,-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Be sure to use a large enough caliber. Anything less than a .300 caliber air rifle is unethical to use on large winged game (LWGs) and back through the years to the native Americans we can see clearly that ECDs are LWGs. Not to be confused with the mourning dove which is clearly a medium winged game (MWG)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Be sure to use a large enough caliber. Anything less than a .300 caliber air rifle is unethical to use on large winged game (LWGs) and back through the years to the native Americans we can see clearly that ECDs are LWGs. Not to be confused with the mourning dove which is clearly a medium winged game (MWG)


 Tagging this for future reference. ( I couldn't help it)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

But on a serious note something we've observed with our backyard dalliances. ECDs for some reason drop dead easier with the exact same shot from distances beyond 25 yards compared to close shots. I'm pretty sure it is voodoo


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Sadly I can't shoot them. It's illegal I'm my town to even shoot a pellet gun. I think I may build a trap though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Traps work well, pigeon traps are pretty cheap to buy online too.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

crowfoot said:


> Sadly I can't shoot them. It's illegal I'm my town to even shoot a pellet gun. I think I may build a trap though.


Illegal smeligal! Sneak out at first light and pick a couple off with the trusty crossman while coffee is brewing. Your neighbors will likely be thankful- unless you aren't careful and put a pellet hole in a window of thiers. The Gestapo have bigger fish to fry. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually shoot the ones in my backyard out of my bedroom window. I took the screen off and can sit back about 5' so that no one sees what I am doing. But my one neighbor isn't home that often so she'll never know what is happening. I can usually get a couple of them before they get worried and take off for a while. 

But I do not have to worry about a wife getting on me about what I am doing.


----------

